# Jasper county 450 acres



## Reminex (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice tract 3 miles from Monticello. Pasture, food plots, beaver ponds, some pine and a lot of hardwoods. Looking to add one member at $1400 for a total of 5. No private hunting areas. First come basis. About 20 Club stands already established. Open to suggestions and abide by state game laws. Please PM.

Can meet most any day.  A few meetings scheduled for this and next weekend, better get on quick!


----------



## T LEE (May 6, 2017)

*spot filled*

Chris
Spot filled.


----------

